

MariaMole, an Arduino IDE for advanced developers (and beginners too) - jamesbritt
http://dalpix.com/mariamole

======
evalapply
Rather than insulting you for committing the mortal HN sin of releasing on
Windows, I'm going to say - great job. Looks fantastic and it is great to see
how vibrant the Arduino community is these days. Keep up the good work and
good luck with your search for contributors.

~~~
Kliment
I've sent the author an email offering help with moving it to a toolkit of
some sort that is not so tightly tied to windows. wx or qt or anything that's
not windows only.

------
revscat
Disappointing that it is Windows only.

~~~
nhebb
If you have the time, skills, and inclination to help, see item 4):

<http://dalpix.com/blog/help-development-mariamole>

~~~
fceccon
Can you write in which language/toolkit is MariaMole written? I think it's a
fundamental information when asking people for help with the code.

~~~
Kliment
C++, using VCL [ <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_Component_Library> ],
unfortunately. A port would largely be a rewrite of the entire GUI bit. The
rest is fairly portable, except it assumes some things about how the arduino
install is structured.

------
yock
After attempting to use the Eclipse plugin tonight, failing, and reverting
back to the Arduino IDE, I too would be interested in this making it to Linux.

------
tzaman
Out of curiosity, how was the name chosen,... MariaMole?

~~~
kinow
Not sure how that was chosen, but sounds cool. It's a Brazilian candy, very
cheap and delicious. I think it is made of coconut, sugar and jelly.

[http://www.google.com/search?q=maria+mole&oq=maria+mole&...](http://www.google.com/search?q=maria+mole&oq=maria+mole&sugexp=chrome,mod=14&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

------
neya
Thank you for this wonderful Arduino IDE! Cheers :)

------
TheAmazingIdiot
Most of my projects occur on Linux, save dealing with iPhone
unlocking/jailbreaking (done in VirtualBox).

I hope they get the Linux port out stat, because the Windows one is pretty
useless _to me_.

